# Latest stash of ceramic CPUs



## Stewill (Jul 8, 2016)

Over the past 4 months I've been building up ceramic CPUs again and next week will start refining them all along with the 12.5KG of fingers.







Here's a list of what I have:

Pentium pro - 22
pentium large cap - 8
pentium small cap - 7
Motorrola - 7
Intel 486 DX2 - 44
Intel 486 SX - 21
Intel 486 DX - 19
Intel 486 SX2 - 2
Intel 486 DX4 - 5
Intel 486 - 1
IBM 6x86 - 19
Cyrix MII cap - 7
AMD K5 cap - 6
AMD K5 - 8
AMD DX4 - 8
AMD Athalon - 87
Intel 386 - 6
Pentium ceramic - 80
Pentium ceramic w/mmx - 16
AMD K6 - 70
cyrix 6x86 cap - 4
LSI - 4
black fibre - 31

I'm estimating around 52g-55g from what I've done previously. Will keep updating on how things are going..


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice little stash there.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 4, 2016)

Good God man. That's just 4 months. Do tell your stacking secrets. Lol. Awesome cache by the way.


----------

